# Cure for type one!?! Stem cells



## Amberzak (Oct 10, 2014)

Woke up to see this in the headlines that roll over the news screen on good morning Britain:

http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2014/10/giant-leap-against-diabetes/

I always thought that if there was a cure it would be through stem cells.

Obviously it's far away. And there's a big difference between curing it in mice and in humans. And even if it did work it would probably be for only the very rich. 

What do you think? Are the excited? Or have you heard it all before.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

I think it sounds like progress, but as you say it's not as 'imminent' as the media are portraying - I wish they didn't hype things up as though they are only weeks away when in reality it's probably going to be a few years at least, then a surgical procedure. But good to see they are working on these things and achieving breakthroughs


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 10, 2014)

I know what excited me, the lead scientist has a son with type 1, he promised him he'd find a cure.  Now there's motivation


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I know what excited me, the lead scientist has a son with type 1, he promised him he'd find a cure.  Now there's motivation



Reminiscent of that film Lorenzo's Oil


----------



## penfolds bin95 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Nothing from Diabetes uk*

Why nothing from Diabetes UK?
I now remember why I don't bother with them - old fashioned and always behind the times


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 10, 2014)

I have been saving for years !  Keep at it Boffins


----------



## Lurch (Oct 10, 2014)

Excellent news in right direction.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

penfolds bin95 said:


> Why nothing from Diabetes UK?
> I now remember why I don't bother with them - old fashioned and always behind the times



Nothing from JDRF either, it's not unusual for charities to take a little time to consider these reports, bearing in mind that most 'cures' that hit the general media are not as 'imminent' as is suggested.


----------



## Redkite (Oct 10, 2014)

It's good progress, but I don't think this is new (or maybe I'm getting confused with rival research?).  Anyway the problem to be solved is how to protect these implanted beta cells from the autoimmune destruction that destroyed the original beta cells.  But....hope is in a cure


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Reminiscent of that film Lorenzo's Oil



Yes, it is, he's spent 23 years at it, so if he pulls it off I hope he gets an excellent Father's Day gift


----------



## Redkite (Oct 10, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Yes, it is, he's spent 23 years at it, so if he pulls it off I hope he gets an excellent Father's Day gift



I think having his kids cured would be the best Father's Day gift he could ever wish for!


----------



## happydog (Oct 10, 2014)

Delighted that someone with motivation is working on this.  I know that it is a long way off but it is in the news and gives type ones hope, especially for their young ones.  Hope that they persevere.    I think that you are all brilliant and have great admiration and respect for all of you.  Almost always upbeat and accepting of your condition and even when the tedium gets to you it is not long till you pop up again.  You all deserve a cure.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 10, 2014)

Saw this this morning on Twitter (link to Guardian story) and again on BBC breakfast. I believe it is a JDRF funded project.

Sadly the scientist interviewed on the BBC dropped the 'within the next 10 years' bombshell.

So that's the end of that!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

More information about Professor Melton and his work here:

http://hsci.harvard.edu/people/douglas-melton-phd


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe not within 10 years but perhaps within my daughter's lifetime?  Who knows. Redkite has made the point I was thinking about though, if T1 is autoimmune then how do you know that transplanted cells are not going to be destroyed by the same reaction?  So I think there is still a long way to go yet.  Good that someone is working on it though!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Saw this this morning on Twitter (link to Guardian story) and again on BBC breakfast. I believe it is a JDRF funded project....



Indeed it is:

http://hsci.harvard.edu/news/stem-cells-billions-human-insulin-producing-cells


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

Comment from Diabetes UK:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News/Diabetes-UK-welcomes-breakthrough-research-study/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 10, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Maybe not within 10 years but perhaps within my daughter's lifetime?  Who knows. Redkite has made the point I was thinking about though, if T1 is autoimmune then how do you know that transplanted cells are not going to be destroyed by the same reaction?  So I think there is still a long way to go yet.  Good that someone is working on it though!



I was fortunate to see a talk by Professor John Pickup last year. Essentially the guy who invented the insulin pump, and (though not T1D) one of the first to inject newfangled rDNA humal insulin 'just to see if it was safe'.

He spoke about stem cell research, and also about research into 'nano encapsulation' strategies where transplanted islet cells (either from donor or stem cell) are wrapped in a protective barrier that fends off autoimmune attack.

Sounded really exciting, and I'd be interested to hear his take on tis new research. He said these were very exciting times and that the research community felt closer than ever to solving the riddles. But that in all honesty it was still quite a long way off.

One to watch though, for sure!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> ...He spoke about stem cell research, and also about research into 'nano encapsulation' strategies where transplanted islet cells (either from donor or stem cell) are wrapped in a protective barrier that fends off autoimmune attack....



Sounds like a variation on Pig sushi


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like a variation on Pig sushi



LOL! Nice one Alan


----------



## PhilT (Oct 10, 2014)

I think this is similar to the hype when islet transplants were first used, the media were making out it was a cure when it is not as the islets have to be replaced with new ones after a certain amount of time. But at least it's getting closer to a cure some time in the future, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 10, 2014)

Sounds very positive to me !


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 10, 2014)

From what I gather they're not presenting it as a cure but an ongoing treatment.  They've managed to create stem cells in massive quantities so effectively if the immune system destroys them you top them up.  The problem with stem cells before was they had to harvest them and that was restrictive because a person might need lots of treatments.  I think it's encouraging, especially for the tots with type 1, there's a real possibility of radically improved treatment as young adults.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 10, 2014)

They way I have heard they have not even decided what part of the body they are planning to inject into.


----------



## chelseaboypete (Oct 10, 2014)

They`ve tried it all before , this was talked about a long time ago but still no advancement


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

grovesy said:


> They way I have heard they have not even decided what part of the body they are planning to inject into.



I think the liver is the usual candidate.



chelseaboypete said:


> They`ve tried it all before , this was talked about a long time ago but still no advancement



Well, it has actually been done before, but with donor beta cells. Richard Lane, the President of Diabetes UK, has had this done, but as they were donor cells he has to take immunosuppressant drugs to stop them being rejected. The hope is that with stem cells these drugs will not be needed  This particular advance is that they have managed to find a way of creating very large numbers of cells, something they couldn't do before, so it is all progress


----------



## chelseaboypete (Oct 10, 2014)

You`re right it has been talked about for long time


----------



## Clo (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't know if it's just me ( and I know it would all be a long time before it's ever offered on the nhs and I had the choice to do it) but I think I would find it very hard to adjust to not worrying about sugars and injecting! I got diabetes so young I really don't know any diffrent and would find it strange not to have to worry bout excersising eating or if I am hypoing. Maybe it's just me I don't. I am glad that they are finding a cure though and think its a very positive step in the right direction and all the testing on animals is finally paying off


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

You're right Clo, I bet it would be a real culture shock for some people! But I think it would probably sink in eventually - after all it's a bit like I was, but the other way around - I spent the first 49 years of my life NOT having t think about things, then all of a sudden I had to get used to it!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 10, 2014)

It would take me about 20 seconds !  (or less)


----------



## Clo (Oct 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> You're right Clo, I bet it would be a real culture shock for some people! But I think it would probably sink in eventually - after all it's a bit like I was, but the other way around - I spent the first 49 years of my life NOT having t think about things, then all of a sudden I had to get used to it!



Yeah very true. I guess when ur diagnosed ur shocked for a bit but then u get used to it and it's just the norm and get on with it. !


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2014)

Here's the NHS Choices analysis of the story and research:

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2014/10October/Pages/Cure-for-type-1-diabetes-within-reach.aspx


----------



## Annette (Oct 10, 2014)

I've had so many people tell me about this over the last 24hrs-friends and family-none of whom understand why I'm not jumping for joy over a 'cure'. When I tell them about the 'cure in 10 years that has been around since before I was diagnosed 37years ago, most think I'm just being melodramatic. If there were a cure, I'd struggle to cope at first-like I did when I got my pump. But I got used to that, I reckon I would manage a cure ;-)


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd still want to test my sugars at least once a day just to check that it hadn't come back.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2014)

See also this news item:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=49108

Maybe the two technologies will complement each other in the future?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's Miss Jen Grieves' blog about talking to Channel 5 about Type 1 and this news yesterday 

http://missjengrieves.com/2014/10/11/talking-to-5-news-about-type-1/


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2014)

EVERY EVERY thing is crossed  & I don't care if its ten years but something to look forward to.


----------

